# Few Small Projects



## kennyv (Jun 3, 2015)

Gettin a little itchy waiting for my New Machines to arrive at the house PM-25MV -PM1022 still not sure what hobby is going to catch my fancy. Guys I need a home hobby bad bc at work I do not do any challenging work. 


So In the mean time B/T work lunch/ break made a few small projects to get my mind thinking again . 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Spring loaded centers .Than after hours   made  2 sliders  for my table saw at home .  One is a compound  with graduations the other is  a 90 degrees slider with a T slot  for a clamping fixture . . Fig it would become useful cutting alum stock. Didn't have much stock so used what I can scrape up. Still need to make the pointer.


 Right now only have little stuff on my to do list. Clamps Hold downs for precision machinist vice , boring bars, fly cutters, Dove tail cutters ect...  Ohh I do have some ideas (on a few napkins) for a  tool  indexer table  for a shop  built carbide bench grinder However Dont have the motor yet .lol...

well after that im still at a loss what im gona do ... Hey thanks for listening.. Anyone chime in  Love to hear some more  ideas of some useful tooling


----------



## brino (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Kenny,

The waiting is hard!

There have been a number of projects here that have made my "To Do" list....lots to wrap your brain around.... search for:
-rotary broach
-ball turner
-carriage stop

For a few more ideas check out this thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/shop-made-tooling.107/

-brino


----------



## kennyv (Jun 4, 2015)

thanks yup already on it .. I do I hope  toI find something thereafter  that will find me a Hobby  I am still at a loss what im gona  do


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 4, 2015)

Ck this site daily ,plenty of new ideas and projects.


----------

